# Most hours played in a game!



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

As the title says, I thought this could be interesting to see and for people to compete hours against others.

Post your most played game in hours,  or most played games with highest hours.

To keep comments from getting spammed, feel free to post a maximum of 1-3-5 Games,  Feel free to update your comment whenever you want 

My most played games hour,

Fallout 3 - Average 50,000 hours. - Own the CD version and Steam version.
*ARMA: Armed Assault -  ( average 40k) - CD version.  "GOLD EDITION"*

Arma 2 - Average again about (average 30k) - Owned it since release  - includes steam and CD

Fallout 4 - ( 7.842)
Arma 3 - 632 hours.
Star Trek Online 537 hours.









RCoon said:


> Gaming section isn't where we judge people's personal lives.
> 
> Behind every person is a struggle we know nothing about.


 ^ lovely quote from a guy at the bottom!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2017)

Dota 2: 1980 hours
WoW /played combined: 3620 hours (I played it from Vanilla > end of TBC and just picked it up again with legion )
Dota Allstars / Warcraft 3 combined: over 3000 hours (at least 75% was Dota Allstars)

Most other good games (of which vast majority is strategy and single player RPG): 120-350 hours each

Yeah... dont start. I still suck at Dota


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Dota 2: 1980 hours
> WoW /played combined: 3620 hours (I played it from Vanilla > end of TBC and just picked it up again with legion )
> Dota Allstars / Warcraft 3 combined: over 3000 hours (at least 75% was Dota Allstars)
> 
> Yeah... dont start. I still suck at Dota


Damn dude!, Well WOW is probably one of the most played MMORPG games on the planet and most known! 
And Dota? i gave up on that 1.1 hours on DOTA, omg... that games was a mess for me, I'm not into them types of games... throw company of heroes or such games my way and i'll own that game ever!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> Damn dude!, Well WOW is probably one of the most played MMORPG games on the planet and most known!
> And Dota? i gave up on that 1.1 hours on DOTA, omg... that games was a mess for me, I'm not into them types of games... throw company of heroes or such games my way and i'll own that game ever!



I played a good lot of CoH back in the day. THAT with a good crowd on LAN was totally awesome... and actually still is.

Dota, I don't know it has something that when it grabs you by the balls, it won't ever let go. Plus the community, I mean you get to troll everyone all the time and you're always so handsomely rewarded, its brilliant, especially if you then proceed to own the game  Good fun! But if you can't get into Dota you never will, the skillcap is pretty damn high. Ever since they 'updated Dota 2 the last time though, I cant play it anymore, they kinda raped it. Shame, but probably for the best given my playtime, game's been around for over 10 years now ^^

That Fallout 4 playtime of yours though... like... how?!?!


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> I played a good lot of CoH back in the day. THAT with a good crowd on LAN was totally awesome... and actually still is.
> 
> Dota, I don't know it has something that when it grabs you by the balls, it won't ever let go. Plus the community, I mean you get to troll everyone all the time and you're always so handsomely rewarded, its brilliant, especially if you then proceed to own the game  Good fun! But if you can't get into Dota you never will, the skillcap is pretty damn high. Ever since they 'updated Dota 2 the last time though, I cant play it anymore, they kinda raped it. Shame, but probably for the best given my playtime, game's been around for over 10 years now ^^
> 
> That Fallout 4 playtime of yours though... like... how?!?!


I love Fallout that's how, i've owned it since release I own the "Fallout 4 PC PipBoy Edition"


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 28, 2017)

Left 4 dead - 1276 hours
Team Fortress 2 - 127 hours
CSGO - 99 hours
GTA V - 66 hours

BTW is there a limit to the minimum hours someone played.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2017)

Ahhh, the youth and single men with their thousands of hours in games.... 

I think my highest is BF4 with 777 hours (over 3.5 years). That was since release day. I really don't play much else... any other game over that time span is easily under 100 hours.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 28, 2017)

Back when I put that kind of time in, there weren't automatic counters...  these days the best I can muster in a single game is the 200+ I have in skyrim. Have several at 150-175 and it tapers from there. I just don't have the time these days...even if I did I have other hobbies as well.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 28, 2017)

Great thread idea.

Cities Skylines - 699 hours;
GTAV - 335 hours;
Skyrim - 235 Hours.

I wish I had more time to game.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2017)

I just realized something....





SanityGaming said:


> My most played games hour,
> 
> Fallout 4 - 7.842 hours


That game is ~1.5 years old... If that is accurate, you played, on AVERAGE 14 hours a day EVERY DAY...........What in the Sam Hell???????????? 14 hours a day average is called a PROBLEM. Yikes... scary... how old are you? Live in parents basement? How the hell can you manage 14 hours a day every day for 550+ days???????????????????????????????


----------



## qubit (Mar 28, 2017)

Unreal Tournament 2004 - 2 million hours.


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Devon68 said:


> Left 4 dead - 1276 hours
> Team Fortress 2 - 127 hours
> CSGO - 99 hours
> GTA V - 66 hours
> ...


Nah, just don't spam like 1million gillian games, because then it becomes real, it's why i limited the games mentioned.




EarthDog said:


> I just realized something....That game is ~1.5 years old... If that is accurate, you played, on AVERAGE 14 hours a day EVERY DAY...........What in the Sam Hell????????????


I barely sleep, and barely leave the house, I'm not on daily though as can see i play other games. my steam stream is always on (so game isn't just open) and I always have my status set to online, anyone can watch HA!

Think that's bad, you heard of the game runescape??  where it can show you how much exp you gain in a skill?  I was awake for pretty much a whole week training 99 Prayer.

Also pretty much stayed up a whole week to max my Star Trek Online character.

I'm healthy as hell, no problems nothing, I've been playing games since i used a "Sega Mega Drive"


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2017)

Life... get one.


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Life... get one.


HA!,  gaming is life my friend hehe  Only a few things I love in life are:

Games, Anime, Cartoons, Arts, Trains, Movies like the avengers / starship troopers e.c.t.



qubit said:


> Unreal Tournament 2004 - 2 million hours.



UT is a fantastic game!, I own the whole series every single UT game.
UT 3 was one of the best it's a shame that barely anyone plays it now! that game was a change in the UT franchise ! wish they'd make an UT 4!!!

Unreal 2 the awakening now that was amazing!!! if only they made more games like that,  i wonder why it was the only one of it's kind it's very sad.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2017)

Project Cars.....362 hrs

The game of life......446,760 hrs (approx)


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 28, 2017)

GTA V 583 hours.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 28, 2017)

I mean I'm okay with having no life but how the fuck do you have 7k hours on F4?


I have 2030ish on CS:GO, 1300 on L4D2 (at least 1k on the original, but that was before Steam logged hours), 300 in DayZ on Steam but that number is closer to 500, probably 750ish. 568 hours of Rocket League.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2017)

I think he said he leaves it on and walks away from it? But the words he typed said he leaves his stream on... the stream, AFAIK, doesn't matter. You need to be IN GAME for the hours to count...

14 hours a day.. on AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL! That isn't including any other game!!! And he doens't play it "daily" so its even more!!! Even when I was a teen in school I couldn't put that much time in games...I feel bad for the kid honestly... needs some air......... unless he's a pro gamer and getting paid?

But yeah, I'd love to hear the age and living situation of that honestly... lol!


----------



## Bow (Mar 28, 2017)

BF4 as of today: 1710:34:40
But back in the Delta Force and Joint Operations days it was a lot more than that, marathon games. with a power nap and back at it again.
iRacing, for 7 years now.


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Guitar said:


> I mean I'm okay with having no life but how the fuck do you have 7k hours on F4?
> 
> I have 2030ish on CS:GO, 1300 on L4D2 (at least 1k on the original, but that was before Steam logged hours), 300 in DayZ on Steam but that number is closer to 500, probably 750ish. 568 hours of Rocket League.



Because fallout is my best overall game when comes to open worlds, before i started playing fallout, I never known such words or the meanings of  (RPG, OPEN WORLD) and such, games were just games and unless you include Operation FlashPoint Cold war crises, Fallout was my first ever ever open world game I ever played in my entire live! I own all the fallout games on CD and on Steam.

Even today, I treat all games as well.. JUST GAMES... because what's with abbreviation category, a game is for fun! nobody got time for that crap. HA!




EarthDog said:


> I think he said he leaves it on and walks away from it? But the words he typed said he leaves his stream on... the stream, AFAIK, doesn't matter. You need to be IN GAME for the hours to count...
> 
> 14 hours a day.. on AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL! That isn't including any other game!!! And he doens't play it "daily" so its even more!!! Even when I was a teen in school I couldn't put that much time in games...I feel bad for the kid honestly... needs some air......... unless he's a pro gamer and getting paid?
> 
> But yeah, I'd love to hear the age and living situation of that honestly... lol!



Like I said anyone can watch, me play i'm not playing it right now, i've got swtor to play.
Games are an addiction to me, i've loved games my whole life since megadrives, - MS DOS playing raptor and thomas games and more. to windows 95 gaming - windows 98 gaming, - vista gaming, - windows 7 gaming - windows 10 gaming.

And like I said with runescape, thing is with runescape only way to get continues 7 days worth of exp in prayer is botting = ban, or play legitly. and I'm not banned and have played for over 7 years. I take gaming serious!

Usually i'll play a game let' me think of a time,  ugh,  let's say I wake up at 9am, I'll usually be up till like 4-5 am the next day.. Either on Skype, Steam and such. Always awake playing games with my mates online. < if don't believe me you are welcome to spend a week gaming with me and keeping to that schedule let's see how long you last! I'm a gamer, a nerd.. I have no social life I am happy with my life HAHA!



EarthDog said:


> I think he said he leaves it on and walks away from it? But the words he typed said he leaves his stream on... the stream, AFAIK, doesn't matter. You need to be IN GAME for the hours to count...



I said I'm always on the game, and my stream is always switched on people can watch me and see me actually playing when I'm playing.


----------



## Halo3Addict (Mar 28, 2017)

Runescape -- 496 days and 9 hours (11913 hours)

Nothing will ever beat that, for me. Granted, that's over a ten year period


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Halo3Addict said:


> Runescape -- 496 days and 9 hours (11913 hours)
> 
> Nothing will ever beat that, for me. Granted, that's over a ten year period



HA, runescape  must admit EOC destroyed it but damn is that game great lol even if you just troll on it. Close to maxing my 3rd account, only need Farming, Divination, Slayer and Invention.
- Guthixian my username. http://services.runescape.com/m=hiscore/a=108/compare?user1=guthixian&user2=


----------



## RCoon (Mar 28, 2017)

Gaming section isn't where we judge people's personal lives.

Behind every person is a struggle we know nothing about.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 28, 2017)

Nuff said. Runs okay on HD530 as well.


----------



## Halo3Addict (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> HA, runescape  must admit EOC destroyed it but damn is that game great lol even if you just troll on it. Close to maxing my 3rd account, only need Farming, Divination, Slayer and Invention.
> - Guthixian my username. http://services.runescape.com/m=hiscore/a=108/compare?user1=guthixian&user2=


 Quan Chi 443 

I haven't played consistently in a while. In fact, I ended my membership just a couple months ago. Shitty updates and Jagex prioritizing micro-transactions over the growth of the game is a real turn off. I haven't been impressed with much they've done in several years.


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Gaming section isn't where we judge people's personal lives.
> 
> Behind every person is a struggle we know nothing about.


Exactly, it's one the reasons I'm not fully discussing why I have so many hours in gaming, and I even stated I don't have much of a social life, that should be enough to put a reason why. there's actually real reasons why I sit behind a computer. personal private matters, we shouldn't judge someone's actions if we don't know them, you speak true words


----------



## Protagonist (Mar 28, 2017)

A Hideo Kojima Game Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain - 178 Hours
Tom Clancy's The Division - 115 Hours
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands - 29 Hours
A Hideo Kojima Game Metal Gear Solid V Ground Zeroes - 4 Hours

These are from 2014 to now, I don't game that much as I used to, now waiting for a Hideo Kojima Game "Death Stranding"


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Halo3Addict said:


> Quan Chi 443
> 
> I haven't played consistently in a while. In fact, I ended my membership just a couple months ago. Shitty updates and Jagex prioritizing micro-transactions over the growth of the game is a real turn off. I haven't been impressed with much they've done in several years.



They recently released a (Lucky update for items) a month back or so they released a pre update for luckys,  (Lucky items can now be stored with diango) I had 3 Lucky godswords, I went to destroy one it said it could be kept at diango, I destroyed it... it never went to diango jagex say they'll return items if it's their fault or a system matter.. they never did and refused. even got the ingame messages kept proving the conversation, basically told me to get stuffed!

A Hideo Kojima Game Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain - 178 Hours
Tom Clancy's The Division - 115 Hours
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands - 29 Hours
A Hideo Kojima Game Metal Gear Solid V Ground Zeroes - 4 Hours

These are from 2014 to now, I don't game that much as I used to, now waiting for a Hideo Kojima Game "Death Stranding"




Protagonist said:


> A Hideo Kojima Game Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain - 178 Hours
> Tom Clancy's The Division - 115 Hours
> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands - 29 Hours
> A Hideo Kojima Game Metal Gear Solid V Ground Zeroes - 4 Hours
> ...



The division is a cool game, ghost recon was great played the beta!


----------



## hat (Mar 28, 2017)

Spiral Knights: 1770 hours
Supreme Commander 2: 1421 hours
Borderlands 2: 756 hours (didn't expect this one to be so high)
Alien Swarm: 520 hours

Current addiction: 7 Days to die at 551 hours.

My all time biggest time waster however has to be Quake. I used to spend all day every day playing that game, especially during the summer while I was in school. Probably spent more time on it than Spiral Knights. Honorable mention goes to GunZ: The Duel. I played the international "beta" version a lot before IJJI started running the North American version. Unfortunately, GunZ 2 came out and they shut down the original. GunZ 2 seems like rubbish compared to the first...


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

hat said:


> Spiral Knights: 1770 hours
> Supreme Commander 2: 1421 hours
> Borderlands 2: 756 hours (didn't expect this one to be so high)
> Alien Swarm: 520 hours
> ...



Borderlands and AlienSwarm < play 2 games I play! , if you like alienswarm, may i suggest helldivers? fantastic game! it's pretty much like alien swarm but way better


----------



## Raevenlord (Mar 28, 2017)

The Witcher 3 comes on top with 127 highest-quality hours for the base game and my first-ever completionist drive. Missing the DLC for now, still haven't had the time to get to it. But I suppose I'll get to 170 hours with that.
Second comes... Destiny, with 95 hours.
Unless you count single-player campaigns on an entire series. In that case, I've played more Halo (Combat Evolved, Halo 2, Halo 3, ODST, Wars, Reach, 4, 5: Guardians, and Wars 2) than even The Witcher 3.

If 343 delivers an openish-world not unlike Destiny, I'd break all my records, though.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 28, 2017)

I've played World of Tanks for the past 6-7 years (since Beta) I probably played this for at least 5000hours

I have to admit as well to play over 7000hours a game that came out around 1.5 years ago it is, at least, unusual (not judging).


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I've played World of Tanks for the past 6-7 years (since Beta) I probably played this for at least 5000hours
> 
> I have to admit as well to play over 7000hours a game that came out around 1.5 years ago it is, at least, unusual (not judging).


Ha, Fallout will always be my favorite, I've been looking forward to it since Fallout 3, I love how they've brought back characters from fallout 3, and continued parts of their stories and histories! it's makes the game more interesting!,  I was one of the lucky people in the UK to get it from Game.co.uk, and get the free T Shirt and free Bubblehead, pre ordered it straight away!!! think they were limited to 1000? Can't remember, was gone like few hours after being announced!
Sadly I missed the collector's edition for fallout 3  I'm tempted to buy both new vegas and fallout 3 collectors from EBAY/AMAZON where ever is cheaper, !  Fallout 3 collectors comes with a pipboy clock! and new vegas comes with like gambling stuff  Ask me pretty much anything about the fallout series and you'll get whatever answer I can give! I can play fallout with my eyes closed (figuratively speaking)




Raevenlord said:


> The Witcher 3 comes on top with 127 highest-quality hours for the base game and my first-ever completionist drive. Missing the DLC for now, still haven't had the time to get to it. But I suppose I'll get to 170 hours with that.
> Second comes... Destiny, with 95 hours.
> Unless you count single-player campaigns on an entire series. In that case, I've played more Halo (Combat Evolved, Halo 2, Halo 3, ODST, Wars, Reach, 4, 5: Guardians, and Wars 2) than even The Witcher 3.
> 
> If 343 delivers an openish-world not unlike Destiny, I'd break all my records, though.



The witcher 3 with it's DLCS makes for a great game, highly suggest buying if you love the game  tons of extra things to do and places to explore! The expansion pass is totally worth the purchase,  and destiny good multiplayer game on console, hope sometime they finally release it for PC!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm not sure how many hours I have in many of the games I have played over the years. Steam isn't exact as anyone can load up a game and walk away...while the time ticks away.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> The witcher 3 with it's DLCS makes for a great game, highly suggest buying if you love the game  tons of extra things to do and places to explore!



I also played this a couple of hundred hours, it is an amazing game, probably in the top 3 I've ever played.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't play Lord of the Ring Online much anymore, probably only a couple hours each month to see how it's going. The other 9 chars have varying times, I'll just estimate an additional 9 days.

Black Desert Online could have beaten it, but I stopped around 220 days.


----------



## Vario (Mar 28, 2017)

Bow said:


> BF4 as of today: 1710:34:40
> But back in the Delta Force and Joint Operations days it was a lot more than that, marathon games. with a power nap and back at it again.
> iRacing, for 7 years now.


I used to play Joint Ops Typhoon Rising, that was a great game.  Kind of under-appreciated.

I have probably clocked a few thousand hours of Diablo 2 over the past 17 years LOL.


----------



## Flow (Mar 28, 2017)

Hmmm, some 1000 hours in mw2 mp and some 1400 hours in BF3. some 600 hours in BF2142 and most likely many hours in sof1 and sof2. Cod games from the beginning, But those games didn't allow counting of hours like modern games do.
Tbh, there are plenty of players with thousands of hours in certain mp games. One can debate whether this is possible to being unemployed or often free from school, illness etc etc.
I can imagine putting many hours in WOW or games like skyrim, given the free time and little hassles from the wife lol.

But to answer your hidden question op, I suppose between 1000 and 2000 hours per game seems to be normal for most players. Some will be done after 100 and some will never be done.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 28, 2017)

600 hrs in oblivion


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 28, 2017)

Assetto Corsa : 451.34 hours

Definitely one of my all-time favorite games.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 28, 2017)

I had to login to bf4 to find out.

1st account 2176 hours 19 mins 
2nd account 132 hours 7 mins

I gave it up a year or so ago very toxic environment.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 29, 2017)

Were is @LightningJR i know he has a bunch of hours in Diablo 3 lol, Arma 3 comes in a good second with 1700 hours.


----------



## XSI (Mar 29, 2017)

~4000-5000 hours in heroes 3. I dont know exactly. hundrets of maps, 3 years single player, several years online. ( 1 game online can take up to 15hours) its from release 1999, and i played like 18 hours a day back then. 
funny thing is a had up to 500-700 games online, i know a guy married 2 kids has about 7000 games online or more...literally it takes more more then 5 years pure time or even more....


----------



## Beastie (Mar 29, 2017)

Total Annihilation. Not sure how many hours, but a lot.

 Have spent around 300hrs on Project Cars in more recent times.

 Time is an illusion .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 29, 2017)

Rome Total War- 2,500 hours (est) since 2004, including countless hours tinkering and modding.
Empire Total War- 1,456 per Steam
Total War: Rome 2-  911 per Steam
Skyrim-  883 per Steam
Fallout: NV-  434 per Steam
Total War: Shogun 2- 229 per Steam
The Witcher 3- 310 hours on GOG
Dying Light- 150 hours on GOG
Assassin's Creed: Black Flag-  130 hours  (just sailing around pirating for like forever is the shit!)
Shadow of Mordor- 113 on Steam
Mass Effect: Andromeda on Origin is likely to be over 100 when I finish, and it will probably get another playthrough



Pretty much Total War games dominate.  (Big Surprise, huh?)


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2017)

FFXIV took my life before my roof took my rig. work, program, raid

but everyone knows glamour is the true end game.

I have around 1k days of sub time.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I just realized something....That game is ~1.5 years old... If that is accurate, you played, on AVERAGE 14 hours a day EVERY DAY...........What in the Sam Hell???????????? 14 hours a day average is called a PROBLEM. Yikes... scary... how old are you? Live in parents basement? How the hell can you manage 14 hours a day every day for 550+ days???????????????????????????????



My thoughts exactly, it seems a bit much. But then again when I played WoW vanilla I was honestly putting over 50% of my time per day into the game, so kinda been there done that too  Y'know, planning a week's holiday to binge-play when a new expansion is released, that sort of thing.

BTW I'm living proof that you can have a life (sort of) and even a girlfriend with this much game time put in. And on top of that, SHE DOESN"T EVEN GAME. I just never sleep, that's probably it


----------



## Dethroy (Mar 29, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> My most played games hour,
> 
> Fallout 3 - Average 50,000 hours. - Own the CD version and Steam version.
> *ARMA: Armed Assault -  ( average 40k) - CD version.  "GOLD EDITION"*
> ...


Your claims are simply wrong. And I used math to prove this:  google sheet
Sorry for being a dick and ruining all the fun. I know I am a jerk.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 29, 2017)

I have no problem with the OP gaming a lot at all. That's what he likes! 

However, @Dethroy doing math forced me to do some checking. Fallout 3 alone would have required over 17 hours a day since release until today.  Add in the claimed Fallout 4 hours and it becomes an impossibility made even more ludicrous when the other games are thrown in there.  There simply isn't enough time.

We've been trolled. But good.


----------



## basco (Mar 29, 2017)

i have only 1 game with(for me) so many hours:
Americas armyroving grounds: 701 hours
the rest is 1 to 50 h


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2017)

I do have over 40k hours in Sleep Simulator


----------



## FYFI13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Arma 2 - 3800 hours
Arma 3 - 2100
Every other game in my library - from 8 minutes to 35 hours.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2017)

World of Tanks - 6-7,000 hours (over 6.5 years).


----------



## burebista (Mar 29, 2017)

Dunno about hours but:

World of Tanks - 46k random battles alone
War Thunder - 16k RB battles alone
Armored Warfare 5k PvE battles

All those are long gone and now (started September last year)


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 29, 2017)

burebista said:


> Dunno about hours but:
> 
> World of Tanks - 46k random battles alone
> War Thunder - 16k RB battles alone
> ...



Dude, you've played WoT like everyday for the past 7 years?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 29, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Dude, you've played WoT like everyday for the past 7 years?


It's well-known that is the only game he plays.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 29, 2017)

In my case, the problem is not how much time I spend playing WoT , it's the amount of money I spend on it


----------



## RCoon (Mar 29, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> World of Tanks - 6-7,000 hours (over 6.5 years).



I'm curious, do you play with a British player called RasputinMonk? My partners dad plays WoT literally 6 hours a day when he gets in from work, every single day. It's the only game he plays also.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> Arma 2 - 3800 hours



Heh,
 Me too, 2500+ hours arma2 CO (real arma no dayZ)  I love that damn battle simulator

 Never played (really) any other game in my adult life so much, beside arma....aside from around 300hours in  Battlefield 3 . I was an artist with that damn noob tube.got to the point where I could snipe people with it 300+ yards (4000 kills 37% accuracy)


----------



## burebista (Mar 29, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Dude, you've played WoT like everyday for the past 7 years?





rtwjunkie said:


> It's well-known that is the only game he plays.



Yep, it was an addiction for a couple of years. Then I quit and sold my account for nothing. 

Basically if I like a game I'll play it like no tomorrow.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2017)

RCoon said:


> I'm curious, do you play with a British player called RasputinMonk? My partners dad plays WoT literally 6 hours a day when he gets in from work, every single day. It's the only game he plays also.


No don't know him, I don't play every day maybe a couple of evenings a week but if the wife is at work on a weekend and I have no better offers then I put some hours in then, I am on 24k battles but I have been in since closed Beta so maybe a little over 7 years.  Play less now, there was a time a couple of years ago where it was 3 hours pretty much every night.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 29, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> Fallout 3 - Average 50,000 hours


That's more than 17 years playing 8h/day every single day... 
Given that FO3 came out on steam in Oct 2009, you have to live in fallout 3 from the release day until today with 7-hour sleep breaks and meals in front of computer.
Something ain't right.

On top of that FO4 only exists for ~12000 hours since it's release, so at 7800 hours played you have to do the same thing 16 hours a day, every day, while at the same time playing Fallout 3.


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 29, 2017)

Diablo 3 - 1489 hours
CS:GO - 670
Dota 2 - 526 (recently quit, no intention of coming back)
Titan Quest IT - 115 hours on steam, and at least 3x that, outside of steam.

Everything else is much much lower.


----------



## Dethroy (Mar 29, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> That's more than 17 years playing 8h/day every single day...
> Given that FO3 came out on steam in Oct 2009, you have to live in fallout 3 from the release day until today with 7-hour sleep breaks and meals in front of computer.
> Something ain't right.
> 
> On top of that FO4 only exists for ~12000 hours since it's release, so at 7800 hours played you have to do the same thing 16 hours a day, every day, while at the same time playing Fallout 3.


See my previous post.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 29, 2017)

About 2000 hours between the PSP Monster Hunter games and about another 1200 on the ones for nintendo systems. I love collecting things.


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 29, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Were is @LightningJR i know he has a bunch of hours in Diablo 3 lol, Arma 3 comes in a good second with 1700 hours.
> 
> View attachment 85607



Wow you've eclipsed me @AsRock  and that's only 1 char. I did time played under profile//career//summary and added up the hours on each class.

The total is 2068hrs 22mins.

DOTA2 I have 1367hrs.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Something ain't right.


"Op is A Special person " and as such i take everything he says or posts as Special


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 29, 2017)

Hmmm, give me a moment.

I have to fire up PSO on my Gamecube.  I put crazy amount of hours on that game.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 30, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> "Op is A Special person " and as such i take everything he says or posts as Special



Aren't we all


----------



## Melvis (Mar 30, 2017)

2636hrs in CS:S

2613 in Dota 2

50000 hrs in Fallout 3? I doubt it, thats almost playing the game every day 24/7 for 6yrs! I couldnt even play it for 3hrs lol

Spent many yrs playing Diablo 2, C&C Kanes Wrath and Generals Zero Hour.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow and I thought mine were exaggerated! 

Skyrim ~700 hours
Fallout 4 ~500 hours


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2017)

I have played "Theres Poop in my Soup" for 107 minutes. It is my least played game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 30, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have played "Theres Poop in my Soup" for 107 minutes. It is my least played game.
> 
> View attachment 85647


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2017)

"Theres poop in my soup"? 
Only you could find a game like that

 And I thought leisure suit Larry was weird playing it on my color Tandy, or Amiga, or whatever it was that i had back in '87-'88


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2017)

Its a shit game.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2017)

One game I remember loving (now that I'm thinking of games from the 80s and earlier) I always loved bionic commando.I don't know if any of you remember that game but it was awesome, I must've put hundreds and hundreds of hours into that


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> One game I remember loving (now that I'm thinking of games from the 80s and earlier) I always loved bionic commando.I don't know if any of you remember that game but it was awesome, I must've put hundreds and hundreds of hours into that


I love the Rearmed version. It came out as a sidekick for a full-fledged reboot, but was 100 times better. 
It's still available on Steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21680/


----------



## Guitar (Mar 30, 2017)

If you guys liked There's Poop in my Soup, you should try Super Duper Party Pooper!

Brought to you by the people who play Shower With Your Dad Simulator 2015 and What's Under Your Blanket?!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 30, 2017)

Guitar said:


> If you guys liked There's Poop in my Soup, you should try Super Duper Party Pooper!
> 
> Brought to you by the people who play Shower With Your Dad Simulator 2015 and What's Under Your Blanket?!


 Just....wow. Who would make games like that?


----------



## Guitar (Mar 30, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Just....wow. Who would make games like that?


I don't know but I own all of them lol. I like collecting weird games.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 30, 2017)

I guess in my case it's the Diablo 3 with total 520 hours and 20 minutes ... I'm such a lightweight category


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 9, 2017)

Fallout 3 release = 2008
Year now = 2017
Years have passed = approx. 9.5
Compute = 50000/(365*9.5) = 14.41 hrs per day up to now.

that while playing Fallout 4 for 14 hrs a day too

and Arma 1 and Arma 2 (played 40k and 30k).

seems like bollocks to me?


on topic:

CSGO: 2000+ hours(on my main and alt accounts combined)
Dota 2: around 2000 hrs(again multiple accounts)
Diablo 3: 1000+ hrs(seen on all characters combined)
Kerbal Space Program: 961 Hrs
Stellaris: 374 Hrs

Special Mention: NBA 2k, and many non-steam/oldschool games that I had: TESIV: Oblivion, Romance of the Three Kingdoms VI and IX, Max Payne 2, The Sims 1 and 2, MGS123, Red Alert 2


----------



## IceScreamer (Apr 9, 2017)

- NFS World (when it was alive) - 1000 hours
- Ghost Recon Phantoms - 800 hours (beta, online and phantoms, half steam half client)
- Burnout 3 Takedown - 300 hours
- Twisted Metal Black - 500 hours
- Flatout 2 - 400 hours (spread across PS2, PC)


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 17, 2017)

I put about 3,000 hours into Oblivion both unmodded on the PS3 and then modded on PC. I am about to hit 900 hours in Skyrim and I still haven't beaten it yet.


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 30, 2017)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate - clocked in around 1,800 hours [not even counting older MH, and the newer ones]
Mario Kart 7 - 350 hrs
Skyrim - 1,300 hrs


----------



## 64K (Apr 30, 2017)

I put in many thousands of hours playing Alpha Centauri. The best TBS game ever imo. Many, many times I would tell myself "just one more turn and then I will quit" and the next thing I knew my alarm clock was going off and it was time to go to work.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 30, 2017)

528 hours in GTA 5 - highest recorded anywhere.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 7, 2017)

In no particular order, but defintelly nr 1:

1) Diablo 2
2) Star Wars - The Old Republic
....
- Mass Effect games - all
- Quake 3 and Unreal Tournements
- Star Wars Battlefront
- Counter Strikes - all


----------



## Larochepiano (May 8, 2017)

Final Fantasy XI = 5000 Hours+  I played for seven years.
League of Legends = 2500 Hours+  I played for three years
Rocket League = 300 Hours+
Diablo 3 = 500 Hours+
Diablo 2 =  700 Hours+

The list goes on... but I'd rather stop it there, it hurts when I think about the money I could have made instead of playing video games.


----------



## The Data Master (May 17, 2017)

It is forums like these that make me wish services like steam, xfire, raptr, and razer cortex were around in the 90s...
Definitely the Sims 1. Don't have a recorded hour count, but played it day and night from 2000-2003. Probably dropped a few hundred hours with every expansion pack.
Transport Tyconn is unrecorded, but I spent over 1000 hours playing as a kid. It took 100 hours to beat each campaign and I did that countless times.
Roller Coaster tycoon 1 is another series that I spent over 1000 hours playing. Again, these campaigns were around 3-5 hours each and I beat ever single one multiple times and even got to around year 48 for the sandbox level.
Simcity 2000 and starcraft 1 are up there too.


----------



## JunkBear (May 17, 2017)

Dragon Warrior on NES since 1989.


----------



## Guitar (May 17, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> One game I remember loving (now that I'm thinking of games from the 80s and earlier) I always loved bionic commando.I don't know if any of you remember that game but it was awesome, I must've put hundreds and hundreds of hours into that



I'm pretty sure they remade that game a few years back if you weren't aware.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2017)

I put a lot of time into the Delta Force series back in the 90's ...... loved them!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> I put a lot of time into the Delta Force series back in the 90's ...... loved them!!


Yeah, that was all I played for a couple years.  And unfortunately I wasn't tracking hours, but it had to be hundreds.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, that was all I played for a couple years.  And unfortunately I wasn't tracking hours, but it had to be hundreds.



Still got Land warrior around somewhere, might dust it off and see if it will run with Win 10


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I put about 3,000 hours into Oblivion both unmodded on the PS3 and then modded on PC. I am about to hit 900 hours in Skyrim and I still haven't beaten it yet.


Wtf dude you just killed skyrim for me, ive not got that much time free to finish it , im never playing that again.
I could easily better that in time spent on Fifa ,way too many to count and i would not want to know tbh i might cry.
Next best gtaV with a few weeks worth.


----------



## P4-630 (May 17, 2017)

My most played hours were in the following games:
NFS Pro Street, NFS most wanted, City Life 2008, GTA Series.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (May 17, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Wtf dude you just killed skyrim for me, ive not got that much time free to finish it , im never playing that again.
> I could easily better that in time spent on Fifa ,way too many to count and i would not want to know tbh i might cry.
> Next best gtaV with a few weeks worth.



That's the problem with a heavily modded Skyrim- you get sidetracked really easily.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> That's the problem with a heavily modded Skyrim- you get sidetracked really easily.


Yup! 884 hours for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2017)

I think i put in almost 10k hours in Guildwars 1. Same with CoD1:UO -- I was playing that game at least 3-4years before moving to BF2


----------



## Ebo (May 17, 2017)

I have played semi pro in Deltaforce BHD back in the day, in both TFD and BHD, but mostly BHD which ends up in more than 21900 hours, give/take a few hundreds hours.


----------



## JunkBear (May 17, 2017)

Ebo said:


> I have played semi pro in Deltaforce BHD back in the day, in both TFD and BHD, but mostly BHD which ends up in more than 21900 hours, give/take a few hundreds hours.



Still have DF 1 and the 2 with the weird Side caméra shooting while running


----------



## gamingmonkey (May 23, 2017)

Star Wars Battlefront 2, CS 1.6 , CS Source, Quake 3 Arena all of these games are the ones which I play mostly when I'm bored.....yeah


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 23, 2017)

Dota 2, probably 1000 hours+ total. 
Need For Speed series, mostly newer ones.
Diablo 2 as well.
Those are the things that I can remember for now


----------



## Frick (May 25, 2017)

Old reply, but @SanityGaming I'm just amazed someone would want to play that Fallout fanfic for so long. What did you think of New Vegas, arguably the better RPG and most definitely the better Fallout?

I did get 80h in Stellaris: Utopia in four weeks, that's the most I've played anything in a long while.

Probably 1500h in Heroes 3.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 25, 2017)

Holy f*ck 1500 hours for Heroes 3, you can have my respect @Frick


----------



## lZKoce (May 25, 2017)

I have no idea. I have been gaming before these tracking was a thing. I have may be ~300 hours in Warframe. But I would say StarCraft and Lord of Destruction have taken most of my time before.


----------



## Frick (May 25, 2017)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Holy f*ck 1500 hours for Heroes 3, you can have my respect @Frick



Likely lowballed. One year I played the game at least two hours a day, for the entire year. Many days it was more hours.


----------



## Toothless (May 25, 2017)

Too many to count in Fate and Pikmin 2. Kinda funny how you would see the sun rise and a few minutes later the sun set.


----------



## LOOL (Dec 31, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> As the title says, I thought this could be interesting to see and for people to compete hours against others.
> 
> Post your most played game in hours,  or most played games with highest hours.
> 
> ...




The biggest lie i have ever seen.

Hours since 10. november 2006 , which is the release of the Arma: Armed Assault is 97.656 hours. Every other big number hour game you have, came out later than that, and your average is 128.500 hours. 30k more hours, since the release of that game. Every single one of those stats seems absolutely bullshit. I want proof of something evenly remotely close to those numbers, minus the obvious inflated 30k+. Even so, i doubt you have been running these games non stop for 24 hours a day a total of close to 12 years.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 31, 2017)

Well it be dedicated server account most likely, Medicstation  only stopped Arma server about 14 months ago.  And only been running Arma 3 servers for a while and clocked 25k hours.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198085824852/


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 31, 2017)

Seeing this topic being revived...
I think mine is Diablo 3. I've burned around 6000 hours on that one.
What am i doing with my life...


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2017)

Battlefield 2142 - 616 hours
Battlefield 3 - 300 hours
Battlefield 4 - 696 hours

So it appears that BF4 is the winner for me.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't know how many i have in Vietcong 1 but i played it a lot with my friends from 2004 to 2009.
Same goes for Call of duty 2 and The Elder Scrolls Oblivion original copies on dvd .
On Steam my most played games as it right now are:
Dark souls 3 464 hours
Euro Truck Simulator 2 419 hours
Dark souls 1 257 hours
Dark souls 2 242 hours


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 31, 2017)

GTA V 886 hours.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 31, 2017)

I think I had more time in BF2, but then I moved and couldn't get to play. Then BFBC2 came out, was my fav by far!!! I won Fall Out 4 here last year, been playing it ever sense(on and off)Great game!!


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 31, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> I think I had more time in BF2, but then I moved and couldn't get to play. Then BFBC2 came out, was my fav by far!!! I won Fall Out 4 here last year, been playing it ever sense(on and off)Great game!!



Heh nice, I just recently re installed FO4 and gotta say, quite enjoyable to scour the Wasteland again.


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 31, 2017)

Most of the games I put many hours into were before the days of Steam or on the XB360 so I'm not sure on actual numbers.
All I remember is that Halo:CE, Mechwarrior 4: Mercs, BF1942 & BF2 took up most of my time on PC. Probably near or more than 1000Hrs in them all total. For Xbox I played Halo 3 & Reach mostly, probably near the same amount of hours.

For Steam games, Terraria would be my most played @ 99Hrs followed by Assetto Corsa & Killing Floor 1 & 2 with about 50Hrs in each.

I don't game much anymore though, it gets pretty repetitive and boring after a while.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 9, 2018)

Rust @ 1248 hours. 

I haven't touched that game in over a year or more though.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 9, 2018)

WoW, raided in Vanilla and BC.  I've played all the expansions for s$%s and giggles.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 9, 2018)

Now I feel a hell of a lot less guilty about the 500+ hours playing battlefield three that I thought was a lot. 

I played armaII OA the longest hands down, but the real game, not dayZ. I think i hit 2000+ hours on that


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2018)

+600 con CSgo, and like 950on hl deathmatch  and opposing forces on a older steam account that i gave away to cousins,


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 9, 2018)

ive discovered my son has played over 300 hours of Killing Floor


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 9, 2018)

1109 hours of Counter Strike: Source played. Most of that time was 2010-2011. Still play occasionally even though the game is all but dead.


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> 1109 hours of Counter Strike: Source played. Most of that time was 2010-2011. Still play occasionally even though the game is all but dead.


welcome to the new aditcion, CSGO, cancer players, hostile servers with toxic people, but the game modes makes you forget that and just spend time and bullets, lolz


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 10, 2018)

peche said:


> welcome to the new aditcion, CSGO, cancer players, hostile servers with toxic people, but the game modes makes you forget that and just spend time and bullets, lolz


Yea I never really caught onto GO. Not terrible, just never got used to the physics and lack of populated community servers. I loved my favorite server in source, I even gained admin on it. I play cs_office exclusively, almost 15,000 rounds on it looool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 10, 2018)

Lately all I've gotten into again is Rome 2.  I've upped my hours to 1132.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 10, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lately all I've gotten into again is Rome 2.  I've upped my hours to 1132.



 Isnt it crazy to think about it in days? 1132/24= roughly 45'ish. about a month and a half


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 10, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Rome Total War- 2,500 hours (est) since 2004, including countless hours tinkering and modding.



IMPERATOR!

Out of curiosity is that pic of you?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 10, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> IMPERATOR!
> 
> Out of curiosity is that pic of you?


Nope! @CAPSLOCKSTUCK found it for me, and it seemed to fit perfectly, crossing the tech and ancient history divide.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 11, 2018)

Skyrim easily. Close to 1000 hours. Moreso since I first played it on an Xbox years ago.

I do not hang long for any other games at all. Even when I first tried MMOs (the olden days when EQ and UO were the only thing around), I never had much stamina. And only play competitive FPSes and stuff in spurts.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 11, 2018)

1745 hours so far in Team Fortress 2.  

Sounds like alot (it is) but i've been playing since 2008.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 11, 2018)

Psychoholic said:


> 1745 hours so far in Team Fortress 2.
> 
> Sounds like alot (it is) but i've been playing since 2008.


 Good gosh time flies....has it been that long already?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 23, 2019)

Topbill said:


> Why didn’t anyone call this clown out and put him in his place?
> 
> 50000 + 40000 + 30000 + 7842 + 632 + 537 = 129,011 hours. That’s 5,375 hours played 24 hours a day or 14.72 Years non stop 24 hours a day. This is physically impossible as none of the games were even 14.7 years old when you posted this back in 2017.
> 
> Even if they were available it would take you 29.4 Years playing 12 hours a day 365 days a year without a single daily break. Anyone with any  intelligence knows you’re totally and completely full of SH*T.


Post 10, and me in post 49.


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Dec 23, 2019)

over 3000 hours in the Division,, no wonder my hand is cramped.


----------



## SanityGaming (Dec 23, 2019)

To all those who want to say something contradictory or rude!

Slandering other users, and not knowing there lives if pretty pathetic,  I for all anyone knows maybe physically and mentally disabled, and may not be able to leave my house 24/7 and have nothing to do but keep me sane, so instead of insulting someone like an immature person, grow up! Next time, start a decent conversation and ask for this and that, or maybe a small explanation, and you'd get it.. instead of resorting to BLAH!

I am not going to explain my private life to people that resort to slandering me, and I'm not going to upload a picture of all my gameplay times for you lot, I am on the PC almost 24/7 and available to respond and type, ask anyone, hell add my steam, origin, Xbox e.t.c,  do you want to watch me 24/7 like some creep? I've been 1week+ without sleep on 1 single game before, non-stop on a single game, it's not impossible no it's not good for your health but when maybe you've lost a loved one, or suffer from certain issues different people have different ways to handle life, don't bloody look down on others because you are immature!






*@rtwjunkie @Topbill  I've clicked the [ignore] button on you both, I don't want to see such comments...*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 23, 2019)

Robert Bourgoin said:


> over 3000 hours in the Division,, no wonder my hand is cramped.


True that! I think we all get or are going to get carpal tunnel at some point.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 24, 2019)

Since a thread cleanup is worthless at this point, I'm opting for a public warning, over points.

If you want to make things personal, take it somewhere else. Add to the thread in a manner that dies not slam others, or move along!


----------



## freeagent (Dec 24, 2019)

I've got 1523 hours on Black Ops Multiplayer, about 1300 of those specifically on NukeTown alone. I was addicted to the intensity. If I killed you a lot, I'm sorry.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 24, 2019)

My Top 3...





Easily spent more time than all three of these titles combined in UT 99, Delta Force, Medal of Honor: Allied Assault/Spearhead, Soldier of Fortune 2: Double Helix, Call of Duty 2, UT2K4, and Call of Duty 4.

I used the same handle in all games...IamCrazy.

 ,

Liquid Cool


----------



## SanityGaming (Dec 24, 2019)

freeagent said:


> I've got 1523 hours on Black Ops Multiplayer, about 1300 of those specifically on NukeTown alone. I was addicted to the intensity. If I killed you a lot, I'm sorry.


Ha, no worries  I loved black ops zombies! I don't play any other mode unless it's campaign 







Liquid Cool said:


> My Top 3...
> 
> View attachment 140248
> 
> ...


* I must say skyrim is a nice game *


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 24, 2019)

Something like 3000h in America's Army 2.x.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 24, 2019)

My most played games:


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 24, 2019)

around 11hours so far, im still stuck with yakuza 2, speaking most played back inday, i spend lot times for final fight/kof/sonic wing/dungeon dragon/etc etc at gaming center


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 24, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> around 11hours so far, im still stuck with yakuza 2, speaking most played back inday, i spend lot times for final fight/kof/sonic wing/dungeon dragon/etc etc at gaming center



There's not even a few of your top games you've invested a lot of hours playing you can name?


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 24, 2019)

not counting the games I pirated before going semi-genuine and COD 4 promod and BFBC2 pirated servers.￼


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, since this thread got necroed, might as well post mine:


What's funny, is that the top-4 aren't even my favorites(and some haven't been platyed for years).
And Skyrim does not even include all the "super-special-game-of-the-century" editions that I've played through at least once for every re-release.
QC is pretty much dead, TF2 is gathering dust in a closet since 2012 or so, and my friends are too busy to play Dota2 on weekends.

Also, if anyone likes RPGs and owns Skyrim - check out Enderal. Even though it's based on Bethesda's engine, it's pretty good. Even though the game has been in development for some years, and it's free, devs never slowed down the pace of improvement. I'm still getting bugfix notification from their bug tracker (even some non-critical errors I've submitted nearly a year ago got fixed).



biffzinker said:


> There's not even a few of your top games you've invested a lot of hours playing you can name?


Potato is still green, I'm sure he'll get to that point eventually, but no need to rush carpal tunnel in a youngster 



potato580+ said:


> i spend lot times for final fight/kof/sonic wing/dungeon dragon/etc etc at gaming center


I used to work night shifts at the gaming center back in high school. I think me and my co-workers put in thousands of hours into Morrowind and Warcraft III: TFT.


----------



## HTC (Dec 24, 2019)

I had over 4000 hours in Diablo 3 before they banned me, but that also counted the time while in the main menu area.

With Grim Dawn, i have nearly 37 days with my main character. I had other characters before but their play time pales in comparison.





EDIT

Just checked my other Grim Dawn chars and, all combined, have over 19 days: that's much more than i thought.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 24, 2019)

Around ~2500+ hours in Diablo 3 since the relase day but I'm fairly sure I had more in D2 back in the days.

Also put a significant ammount in other ARPGs and various online games like MU online _'private servers', _Risk your life 1/2 and Vindictus which I played for almost 7 years rather actively.

Fair share in Skyrim and Oblivion like many other ppl,few 100s in the Borderlands serie too and also Unreal Tournament 2003/4 when I was in early high school.

Have to say I play a lot less nowadays than I used to,still play a lot but nothing too crazy. 


Luckily my hands are still in good condition and no pain/issues but I guess its gonna happen sooner or later _'30 years old'_.
I'm also trying to somewhat keep myself in shape and do light workout/exercise at home a few times a week so I'm not getting totally lazy at the PC.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 24, 2019)

I have over 2000 hours in TW Shogun 2. It (for me) was the greatest Total War and the first one I subscribed to mods like Radious with. Everything about the game was epic.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Dec 24, 2019)

I have 2300 hours in CS:S. I would guess I have twice that or more in Enemy Territory - I played that 30 hours straight once and permanently damaged some nerves in my hand. Stupid...


----------



## Dinnercore (Dec 24, 2019)

In Steam my most hours recorded is with CS:GO at 2671 hours played. But I have many other titles that were not recorded, like CS:S was initially without measuring your playtime. 

On Dark Souls I have 2 charakters that I grinded up to NGXX+ and I have 400 and 600 hours on those not counting my side characters. I also played a lot of Diablo II, WoW from classic up to Cataclysm and many many hours went to Guild Wars and Battlefield Bad Company 2. So I´m not sure if CS:GO is actually the title I played the most...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2019)

It's about 2000 hours I think because I also played a lot steam offline, steam only counts the hours when you have internet connection.


----------



## R00kie (Dec 24, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 140270
> It's about 2000 hours I think because I also played a lot steam offline, steam only counts the hours when you have internet connection.


with at least 40% of that time spent in loading screens


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 24, 2019)

If there was a way to determine the amount of time I spent in Duke Nukem 3d, and Quake 2 ground zero, it would be amazing.

I played these 4-8 hours a day from 1996 to 2004, with extreme sessions intermixed, lol.

We had 3-4 players locally, with our fun times being jumping into other's servers, until they decided we were cheating, and kicked us out.

We never loaded a cheat; that's for losers. I've still never loaded a cheat, that wasn't part of the game. We use cheat's now for Q2 to improve play, in our lan games.
(Give all on load, then a give all for each kill; makes for a rocking game)

We still have gaming weekend lan parties where we play those games for 10-12 hours at a time.


----------



## SanityGaming (Dec 30, 2019)

Prime2515102 said:


> I have 2300 hours in CS:S. I would guess I have twice that or more in Enemy Territory - I played that 30 hours straight once and permanently damaged some nerves in my hand. Stupid...




Got to be careful there my friend! Most people can't handle long times being awake, only a few can or people that do certain things or get there bodies used to being awake long periods can handle such situations! Please be careful when not sleeping, Even though COD has a lovely campaign 



P4-630 said:


> View attachment 140270
> It's about 2000 hours I think because I also played a lot steam offline, steam only counts the hours when you have internet connection.





gdallsk said:


> with at least 40% of that time spent in loading screens



GTA 5's loading screens are pathetic, especially in 2019.. Heck, I've got the game on an SSD (Samsung 850 pro) and it still takes forever!


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 30, 2019)

I know for certain that I've played* Tomb Raider II* more than any other game I own, but it's impossible to put a figure on it. If I were to hazard a guess, it would be around 1000 hours, closely followed by *Half-Life *and it's various sequels/remakes. Many of the games I have on Steam I've played outside it, like when Black Mesa was free.
Also, I'm not sure how accurate Steam's figures are, what with so many different PC builds and reinstalls since 2004, when Steam was born.
This graphic is very misleading, actually. Besides, I usually take months, if not years to finish some games and I never do multiplayer due to the w**kers online.


----------



## SanityGaming (Dec 30, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> some games and I never do multiplayer due to the w**kers online.



Some games you really can't play online because of those people in my person view such a game would be "CSGO"


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 31, 2019)

I guess its time for a little update

New Steam UI I hate your guts btw... why does everything have to be so BIG




Still counting...




Still counting...




This one surprised me quite a bit just now. I reckon I can add some more at some point, still haven't seen it all.

But right now I find most of my playtime is happening outside of Steam's library. Lots of GOG / no DRM stuff, lots of Apex Legends, and now Fallout 76 which, I have to say, is actually not shit anymore and I can totally see myself quadrupling the current playtime (which is around 40 hours).


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2019)

Apparently Borderlands 2 which is fine by me because 2nd was TDU2 which was terrIble and most of my time “playing” was at the Casino...


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 2, 2020)

1. Civilization II at least 9000 hours I didn't have friends in middle or high school.

2. Counter Strike Source - 6813hrs

3. Civilization V - 3589 hours

4. Wow - around 3000 hours by memory

5. Cities Skylines - 1633 hours


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 22, 2020)

Managed to rake in over 500 hours in Apex Legends. Didn't even realize I played it that much.


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 22, 2020)

candle_86 said:


> 2. Counter Strike Source - 6813hrs


I bow to you sir. I have a paltry 1200 hours in CS:S in comparison


----------



## Eroticus (Feb 23, 2020)

The only game i ever played over 300h i think.


----------



## AssultMode (Apr 12, 2020)

Actually I play Skyrim for 8 years now and everyday when u I got home I would get on the game and I would start a new game when I was bored but when mods came in I stared to play it more and more


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 12, 2020)

310,000 hours at Life. But half of the hours been AFK.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2020)

For Steam games (idle games excluded), FF IV has the no. 1 spot.





Overall Final Fantasy games have too the top spot, been a fan of the series for over 20 years and I've spent hundreds, if not thousands of hours playing FF games on consoles before they've ported to Steam in recent years. Also I played Diablo II & Heroes III hella lot as a teen.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2020)

From 2002 to 2020, Magic the Gathering online clients (Arena being the most recent one) easily get top spot for me. Followed by World of Warcraft, followed by FFXIV.  lol


----------



## Valantar (Apr 12, 2020)

Rocket League is by far on top at 779 hours, followed by The Witcher 3 at 224 (guess that shows just how much of a completionist I can be), Fallout 4 (197), Divinity: Original Sin (147), Skyrim (130), and 121 hours in Dragon Age: Inquisition. The original Half-Life and it's various remakes (HL: Source and Black Mesa) is probably up there though; I must have played the original ten times back in the day, played through HL: S when it launched, played Black Mesa when it soft-launched with no Xen, and just finished the final version (holy [bleep], that reimagning of Xen! Best level designs I've seen in quite a while!) last week. Also probably at around 100 hours in BotW right now. A lot of hours of CS back in the 1.6 (and earlier) days, a bit of CS:S too, and I think I've launched CS:GO a grand total of one time.



Btw, isn't it rather odd for a mod to call out people for "making things personal" when all they do is say that with 24 hours in a day, the OP's reported play times are impossible? (Or was there a thread cleanup despite the mod saying  it was pointless?) I don't judge anyone's choice of pastimes or how they live their lives - none of my business, after all - but claiming play times significantly exceeding 24 hours a day for more than 8 years straight? Yeah, that's just not possible. Games like these require more attention than it's possible to share between two simultaneous games or whatever might be done to inflate numbers like that. I don't care why the OP said so or how they might have arrived at those numbers, but they're nonetheless impossible.


----------



## notb (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't keep track, but I've spent at least 3 years playing Diablo II few times a week, for probably 3-4h. That had to be around 2000h. I was a teenager, I had time.
In last decade:
Steam says 321h in Skyrim.
Probably slightly more in Oblivion and Morrowind.

I have to say... some of the figures I see here are just hard to grasp. I honestly envy people who are able to allocate so much time to a hobby (assuming we're all amateurs here).


SanityGaming said:


> Slandering other users, and not knowing there lives if pretty pathetic,


No, it's not. It's giving opinions based on best of knowledge. No other way.

Personally, I really don't care that you spend all your free time gaming. It's not the most productive hobby, but it's far from the worst as well.
If you said you're cooking, painting or solving math problems for days non stop, it would still look rather awful and extremely unhealthy.

Also, you've clearly created this thread to brag about how much you game and how much you're able to spend in front of your PC without sleeping.
So I assume you wanted some feedback from a wide audience. Otherwise you'd tell this to a friend or write it down on a napkin.
You don't like the feedback? That's your problem.


----------



## dgianstefani (Apr 12, 2020)

Got more hours on some of these games due to not playing with this steam account.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 12, 2020)

ive a sheltered life


----------



## Valantar (Apr 12, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive a sheltered life
> View attachment 151271


Wait, what? For the VR version alone? Holy balls, you must be entirely acclimated to VR by now at least. Do you ever get sick? Also, you're making sure you're getting your money's worth from that headset! I'm impressed.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 12, 2020)

thanks, one word Mods, building my type of fallout world its great fun, yes vr is like a second home and saves me ears from the misses  ive 400 hr in skyrim vr too.


----------



## SpeedyEmpoleon (Apr 16, 2020)

1. Mariokart 8 Deluxe - 4560
2. Geometry Dash - 3800
3. Dauntless - 1200
4. Pokémon Platinum - 999+


----------



## francisbaud (Apr 16, 2020)

LoL : about 5,000 hours
WarRock : about 2,500 hours
Rappelz : about 1,250 hours


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 16, 2020)

SanityGaming said:


> As the title says, I thought this could be interesting to see and for people to compete hours against others.
> 
> Post your most played game in hours,  or most played games with highest hours.
> 
> ...


So you spent between 5 and 6 year's total playing fallout3,. Get help dude, it's a recognised issue these days.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 16, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> So you spent between 5 and 6 year's total playing fallout3,. Get help dude, it's a recognised issue these days.


It's well established at this point that those playtimes are literally impossible - there isn't enough time since the launch of those games to play them that much combined.


----------



## Pikolo (Apr 17, 2020)

There is great article about dota 2 longest games http://mmoauctions.bravesites.com/


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 17, 2020)

Around 28K+ hours in Skyrim now, counting every edition released so far from all the save, play data and crashed runtimes I kept from logs. This is not mentioning the time taken modding the things in the first place.

No other game has had this much attention since it's launch. The first 5 years with the game were painful because there were little to no engine function mitigations to prevent crashing and losing hours of progress. The other is just dying because I was new to Requiem, The Roleplaying Overhaul.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 17, 2020)

I've got 1445 hours logged in Trials Fusion, another 14-1500 on Evo, that also doesn't count the offline hours since Steam doesn't seem to track those for whatever reason. 



Some of us are totally _not_ video game addicts.


----------



## Erazor6000 (Sep 3, 2020)

I have just over 500 hours of Dota 2, which is not much, but I probably made at least 1000 hours in Dota 1 as well. (1500+ in total)
Also, at least 500 hours in TES 3 - Morrowind and only 100 in Skyrim.
Thousands of hours in Heroes 3/4 and Call Of Duty Modern Warfare.

P.S
I almost forgot, I have about 600 hours in Fallout 76. Played it for 7-8 months.


----------



## SanityGaming (Sep 3, 2020)

Erazor6000 said:


> I have just over 500 hours of Dota 2, which is not much, but I probably made at least 1000 hours in Dota 1 as well. (1500+ in total)
> Also, at least 500 hours in TES 3 - Morrowind and only 100 in Skyrim.
> Thousands of hours in Heroes 3/4 and Call Of Duty Modern Warfare.
> 
> ...



Damn, people still post here, NICE, and I've never played dota, those games aren't my thing, but that seems like a lot, I play smite!, Dota's an extremely popular game!,  Call of Duty is amazing, but I only play for zombies 

I only have maybe a thousand hours in fallout 76, pre-ordered it. 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> So you spent between 5 and 6 year's total playing fallout3,. Get help dude, it's a recognised issue these days.


Well I stay home 24/7, I'm on suicide watch and spend most of my time at home, I can understand what you've said is a joke I assume so, but I spend my life playing games, that's why I made a quote on the OP... I've been on suicide protection and more since I was an extremely young child.  Fallout 3 was the first-ever open-world game I ever played, and it introduced me to open-world games!, it's so fun and I love playing it! Though over the years I haven't played it, the last time I played was maybe a year or 2 ago!


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2020)

SanityGaming said:


> Well I stay home 24/7, I'm on suicide watch and spend most of my time at home, I can understand what you've said is a joke I assume so, but I spend my life playing games, that's why I made a quote on the OP... I've been on suicide protection and more since I was an extremely young child.  The fallout 1 was the first-ever open-world game I ever played, and it introduced me to open-world games!, it's so fun and I love playing it! Though over the years I haven't played it, the last time I played was maybe a year or 2 ago!



If true well done for not doing it. But a serious question in a silly thread: Why does staying home help? For the vast majority of mental problems you don't want to stay at home becuase that generally adds to the isolation and that is rarely a good thing. I say this as someone who was on medical/government assistence during his entire 20's due to recidivating clinical depression (think of it as a unipolar bipolar disorder) and anxiety.

If you don't want to get into it in public, messege. If you feel like it.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 3, 2020)

Eve: ~10 years (Quit playing)
Dual Universe: ~1,000 hours (New addiction)
Final Fantasy VII: ~800 hours (Don't ask, love the game and re-play still to this day)
7 Days to Die: 277 Hours
Empyrion: 241 hours

Moved into the Building/Survival type games and haven't looked back lol. Started with 7 Days to Die, moved to Empyrion and then discovered Dual Universe was in Alpha last year and life has been gone lol. I have 5 Beta keys for free play for the year to give out if anyone wants to try it


----------



## milewski1015 (Sep 3, 2020)

~1300 hours in Apex Legends
~830 hours across the Borderlands series
Unknown amount of time on Valorant but it's probably approaching second place if it hasn't already passed the BL series


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 3, 2020)

Taz100420 said:


> Eve: ~10 years (Quit playing)
> Dual Universe: ~1,000 hours (New addiction)
> Final Fantasy VII: ~800 hours (Don't ask, love the game and re-play still to this day)
> 7 Days to Die: 277 Hours
> ...


Hey, if you still have one, I'd like to give it a try


----------



## SanityGaming (Sep 3, 2020)

Taz100420 said:


> Eve: ~10 years (Quit playing)
> Dual Universe: ~1,000 hours (New addiction)
> Final Fantasy VII: ~800 hours (Don't ask, love the game and re-play still to this day)
> 7 Days to Die: 277 Hours
> ...


Dual universe looks amazing "It is reported to combine elements of Eve Online and Star Citizen, as well as Minecraft, No Man's Sky, and Space Engineers "

I mean if you don't mind I'd take a beta key! that's amazing, and I love no mans sky and star citizen!


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 3, 2020)

SanityGaming said:


> As the title says, I thought this could be interesting to see and for people to compete hours against others.



I don't think I'm understanding the rules here.  BTW, are there categories for having a job, owning multiple businesses, significant other, kids ?  <joking>

1st post has 3 games with 120,000 hours (50k, 40k, 30k) ...  I think I'm reading this wrong ..... are these game time line hours of real life ?     At 8 hours a day, that's 15,000 days or 41+ years of playing time

I have been playing The Saga of Ryzom since the 1st beta ... Had several toons the last main being created in may 2004.  Recorded IRL played time in the game on that toon is 1070 days ~ 25,680 hours.  Tho to be fair, that's not all play time.  It includes time logged into the game while creating various 3rd party apps for the game as well is in game Web IG Apps.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 3, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> I don't think I'm understanding the rules here.  BTW, are there categories for having a job, owning multiple businesses, significant other, kids ?  <joking>
> 
> 1st post has 3 games with 120,000 hours (50k, 40k, 30k) ...  I think I'm reading this wrong ..... are these game time line hours of real life ?     At 8 hours a day, that's 15,000 days or 41+ years of playing time
> 
> I have been playing The Saga of Ryzom since the 1st beta ... Had several toons the last main being created in may 2004.  Recorded IRL played time in the game on that toon is 1070 days ~ 25,680 hours.  Tho to be fair, that's not all play time.  It includes time logged into the game while creating various 3rd party apps for the game as well is in game Web IG Apps.


There's already been a discussion of this, that post claims to have been playing for significantly more than 24 hours a day for the period after those games launched, so it's obviously not true unless that poster has invented a time machine.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 3, 2020)

i think Escape from tarkov must be my highest, but im not much of a gamer.


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 3, 2020)

*Gta5* and Realflight9/AccuRC 2. no idea for how long tho..


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 3, 2020)

Final Fantasy XIV for me, between the betas, first launch, reborn, and expansions I'd say a good 400 hours playtime, but I am just guessing.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Sep 4, 2020)

5400 hours in Guild Wars 2 in the past 8 years.


----------



## SanityGaming (Sep 4, 2020)

Frick said:


> If true well done for not doing it. But a serious question in a silly thread: Why does staying home help? For the vast majority of mental problems you don't want to stay at home becuase that generally adds to the isolation and that is rarely a good thing. I say this as someone who was on medical/government assistence during his entire 20's due to recidivating clinical depression (think of it as a unipolar bipolar disorder) and anxiety.
> 
> If you don't want to get into it in public, messege. If you feel like it.


Thanks for the comment, only just going over posts now at 5;52am, after getting off war thunder, probably going to get back on, trying to unlock a bunch of tanks in the British tree!,
I don't mind messaging you in private. Nice to see someone who's not a troll and judging me or bettling my thread or derailing it, like some loser up and above who' doesn't know me and is just spamming and trolling, so at least now I can't see that losers comments because he's a LOSER, this is a simple thread, not a thread where someone can come along claim lies left and right and more and act like he knows everything!


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 4, 2020)

On staying home due to mental disorders: it depends on the disorder. Sometimes it basically comes down to two options: stay home with relative comfort and freedom (as much as possible in one building,) OR prolonged inpatient care. There really isn't a better or worse there... if you're at that crossroads, it's basically a quality of life/cost/viability of care thing. It's a question of what is the best way to not worsen things or come under undue harm, while still having ways to be happy. But it does assume that due to the nature of the condition, it is unsafe or at least extremely detrimental to be out and about. It can definitely be like that. With typical anxiety and depression, interaction and just being a part of the world can count for a whole lot. But I'm assuming that in @SanityGaming 's case it's something much more debilitating and probably lifelong. Some disorders make it _hard_ to leave the house, but not _impossible._ Others make it a serious risk to safety and well-being, due to uncontrollable thoughts and behaviors brought out. There comes a point where it only exacerbates things, sadly. Agoraphobia and lack of real-world interaction can be the least of a person's problems.

I may be wrong and don't want to pry, but I can't help but think it's something like that. There have been people in my family who've found themselves in similar situations indefinitely, due to nasty comorbidity with often permanent, difficult to treat disorders. It's a different world with completely different challenges.


I would say the game I've put the most time in is FO4, due to modding, testing, and just playing till I hate it. 1370 hours. Factor-in the time I've spent on mods alone and you can probably double that number. I think Skyrim is probably a close second, but steam doesn't count the time right, so it's hard to know. I'd wager I put in double the time in FF6. I have done and gotten literally everything in that game over a couple of years. I had notebooks with little maps drawn, character setups, party combos, micro/macro strategies, checklists, secrets, etc.. I meta'd the shit out of that game. But there's no way of knowing how much time I put in. At least a few thousand. I wouldn't just beat a boss fight. I would load back and try to beat it 3 or 4 other ways before I counted it and moved on. If I had to go back and get stuff, I would figure it out, plot the most efficient way, and line it up. Again, a lot of writing stuff down and going back over it. Something about the gear and battle mechanics of that game ticked all of my boxes and I just always wanted to be taking it further.

Nothing else comes close to what I have logged for FO4. But I really don't play a lot of games these days. I work too much and have other hobbies to attend to/blow cash on. Lately it's been a little more since I can't exactly go out like I used to. But usually I'd be spending more of my weekends seeing friends/family. Or if I'm really lucky landing a date. There's only so much time I can spend playing video games. I enjoy them as much as ever, just can't go as deep as I used to.

Ever since my mid 20's I've been trying really hard to keep a decent balance and not fall into ruts. That's about the time when I felt like things needed to change. I wasn't taking my ADHD seriously enough and it was keeping me in these cycles of touring the same old bad places. With ADHD it is easy to get VERY stuck on games, especially when I start to struggle with extra problems that come with the territory. So part of managing it for me is keeping every activity in its proper place and not letting it become comfort food that lets me excuse away skipping the veggies. They're like magic with this disorder. There have been times when gaming was the only thing that made me feel like my brain was working and I could truly be in the moment. Looong periods of time. It's hard to explain the feeling - you always want to be more 'where you are' and yet at the same time, it's as if nowhere you can go is far enough from wherever you are in your day. It's like my mind can't latch onto things. It starts to, only to deflate and fall right off. You are both under- and over- stimulated at the same time, pretty much perpetually in limbo. This can wind up being months of near-constant frustration and emotional torture.

With a lot of added stress you can keep up with the bare minimum needed for your life, but past that, there's just nothing. I lose the ability to connect with things that are important to me, I can't fully engage with any of it on a functional level... I just become increasingly more worn down and it gradually gets even harder. The tank is empty and too much gaming deprives it of chances to fill back up. ADHD-brain has a very small tank and a very powerful, but fast-burning engine. The immediacy of games with their constant streams of new information and feedback bypasses this - I can always play them with my full faculties. So it becomes like a little escape from consntantly feeling exhausted, spinning plates even when nothing is happening. Games can make certain problems with ADHD seem to go away, but it actually prolongs them if you let the games work on you too much. I can focus on games... have clarity and satisfaction I'm lacking, but the actual reason I lack those things comes down to my habits and vigilance. Too much gaming puts me in a haze where no amount of motivation can keep me from being useless to myself. And that's not a good place to be. Depression is a pretty common bonus round with mismanaged ADHD - that's something I know all too well.

I'm sure this can go for all people to some extent, but for me it's extra important because it becomes more than just a matter of losing will from too much elevated stimulation. I am an excruciatingly conscientious person. It ultimately amounts to degradation of my ability to function to the point where I actually can't get things together, no matter how much I want to. I can't recall things, let alone order them. I don't even have a working sense of time for most of my day. I'm constantly playing catch-up with things that are drifting in different directions - just chasing balloons. Even without depression setting in! I have to climb back out of that over the weeks and weeks before things start falling apart around me. Things stop making sense. Well, I comprehend everything, but nothing is where I need it. So it's not like I stop the games at that point and things go back to normal. They mask natural tendencies of my screwy brain that throw my whole life equilibrium out of whack a bit more easily than most folks. It's much easier to just regiment my time.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 4, 2020)

My steam A/C indicates over 1,000 for FO4 & its DLC. 
Can't get enough of post apocalyptic open world RPG with FPV. 
But nice I've moved on...


----------



## Valantar (Sep 5, 2020)

I have to admit it's rather odd to be yelled at and (seemingly) blocked due to insisting that it is impossible to play games for more than 24 hours a day (and even that would be impossible for any extended period of time), though for what I'd call obvious reasons I won't bother reporting anything here. I would guess these impossible play times come down to several games or launchers running simultaneously, being left running without the PC going to sleep when not in use, etc. If anything, it goes to show how flawed a method counting cumulative application run times is for measuring play time. And obviously it doesn't take away from the fact that the OP has some seriously impressive playtimes in several games, even if they physically can't quite match the recorded times. (I also don't believe I ever claimed that anyone was lying, nor belittled anyone, though I'll freely admit that that time machine comment was completely unnecessary.)

I do want to chime in a bit on @Frick's question though, as it is a topic well worth discussing and that I have some experience with, even if it's completely OT. I would say that while there is some truth in that (social or physical) isolation can exacerbate some mental illnesses, this is extremely individuated and might just as well go the other way. Social anxiety and other similar anxieties are frequently comorbid with other mental illnesses, not to mention that even disregarding this, social interaction can be very stressful and draining on those with a more introverted personality, and can even trigger significant negative developments. So there are indeed many cases where staying in (at least for the most part) is by far the best approach, though that being said active treatment (in whatever form that may take - nothing is universal when it comes to treating mental illness) is obviously the only road towards getting better. Which, again, might not be possible, leaving techniques helping to alleviate symptoms and maintaining the best possible quality of life as the best course of action. As such, it's a question well worth asking, but also one that one ought to be a bit careful with, as it (regardless of intent) can come off dangerously close to the dismissive and damaging sentiment that people struggling with mental illnesses "just need to get out more".


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 6, 2020)

Valantar said:


> There's already been a discussion of this, that post claims to have been playing for significantly more than 24 hours a day for the period after those games launched, so it's obviously not true unless that poster has invented a time machine.



Val:

While I'm sympathetic to the OPs situation, it serves no one to just ignore the impossible and just "go with it".  This is a technical message board.  In order to properly respond, one has to understand and accept the premise.  In order to respond, folks are being asked to accept a condition which defies logic as well as mathematics.  Since the math is impossible, one could only assume that this was an error in presentation. When people have different assumptions / positions, I like to use the saying "No one is ever wrong, one of them has simply been misinformed."   On 1st read, to my eyes, there was misunderstanding of the data presented or the source of the data was somehow misrecorded or misinterpreted.   Name calling and threats in response to a valid question is inappropriate.  









						Date Duration Calculator: Days Between Dates
					

The Duration Calculator calculates the number of days, months and years between two dates.




					www.timeanddate.com
				



Fallout 3 (Release Date October 28, 2008) - Time since release = 4,330 days
ARMA:  Armed Assault (February 16, 2007 ) - Time since release = 4,950 days
Arma 2 (June 19, 2009) - Time since release = 4,096 days

The average time in those games  is 4,458.67 x 24 hours = 107,008 hours where a butt was in a chair playing PC games can not accomplish 150,000 hours of game time. ...  and that's no sleep, no meals, no bathing, no bathroom breaks, no doctors / dentist visits, no family functions, no tutoring , no home schooling, no sicknesses, no reboots, no PC build time, no game download times no download game update time, no OS Updates, no hardware upgrades, no other games played, no power outrages ... and still the total is 30% beyond any measure sound reasoning.  It essentially means playing 3 games 24/7 and doing nothing else for even a minute for the last 17.1 years ... from 2003 to present .   To have played these 3 games for 150,000 hours, one would have had to start playing 24/7 on July 27th, 2003.... more than 3 years before the 1st game came out.

If one has certain In Game responsibilities to your team, guild, clan whatever, many folks will leave their toon logged in even when they are not playing.  This allows members of the same group to leave messages, set group activity times, requested crafted items , etc.  But playing one game while logged into 1 or 2 or 5 others, does not constitute "playing time".   Gaining 150,000  of played time while being in the chair for 107,000 hours ....obviously, not possible.   Sitting in a game chair, 24/7 and never getting up once to perform basic life necessities in 17.1 years from the age of 8 to 25 ? ... again, impossible.  

I would suggest that the OP go back and look at the origin of the data and find where the wrong assumption was made. Was it a guestimate ? off the cuff ?   A typo? ... math error ?   Whatever it is.  If there is an interest in maintaining the thread for the purpose of logical discourse, the original post needs to be edited and then responses could be geared to something within the realm of the possible.


----------

